

Building Web Applications with Elixir - willrax
http://carlwoodward.com/elixir/

======
metabrew
Mistake in the "With pattern matching you can save a few lines:" section, the
clause matching nil should probably go first, otherwise the user variable ends
up being bound to nil.

~~~
cjwoodward
Good point, pushing an update.

------
willrax
@cjwoodward do you see elixir becoming to go to language for an API based web
applications with an ember / angular front end?

~~~
cjwoodward
Absolutely. That is the use case that I am working with and it works really
well. As with any new languages/frameworks there are quirks to deal with but I
am finding it a joy to work with.

The added bonus of working in a new space is you get to contribute back more.
I've committed more open source fixes and changes then previously when working
with other languages.

The eco-system is coming together as well. Check out
[http://expm.co/](http://expm.co/).

